# G0602 Lathe Camlock tailstock



## blame582 (May 7, 2011)

been working on building a cam lock for my tail stock 

parts so far


----------



## blame582 (May 7, 2011)

thanks for the kind words 

nope i bent it cold using a cheater pipe with a 3/4" ID  ive got the cam redone out of 304 stainless now waiting on the spring and paint to get here to put it all together.


----------



## blame582 (May 18, 2011)

i wish i could say ive made progress but works been keeping me so busy i havent really got to touch my lathe in over 2 weeks now! boy do i miss her lmao


----------

